# Bolens 1250 Battery?



## mckishen1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone know what size or number battery fits a Bolens 1250?
I am looking for the largest battery that will fit properly and not interfere with anything. I bought this with no battery in it at all. It already has automotive type battery terminals too.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't know about the 1250 except it is quite a bit larger than my old 600 but I had a full sized car battery in that and had no problems. I just bunjy corded it down

Take some rough measurements of the opening to the store of your choice (I went to WalMart) and measure the batteries there til you find one that fits and has the terminals on the right sides.

It worked well and was cheap.

Andy


----------



## mckishen1 (Mar 7, 2006)

The space allotted for a battery and the tray are about 1/3 larger than that of most modern tractors. I'll just have to take some measurments I guess. The loader and hydraulic pump sort of block the one corner, so I will be limited by that alone, height wise is no problem, just about anything will fit that way.


----------

